# First wedding anniversary, after Dday.



## TimesOfChange (Mar 20, 2013)

8 months after Dday and today's my/our 5th anniversary. All i feel is that i have wasted almost 6 years on that woman and on the other hand i'm happy that it's only been 6.
I wont write to her to congratulate cause she has stopped givin a damn about our marriage a year ago anyway but i bet she'll have the checkiness to complain lol
Will Dday and today keep reminding me of what happened, for the rest of my life?

Just wanted to share how i feel today,thx for reading.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

DDay and the memories of it will slowly fade away, only to resurface if you get pointing triggers. With time, the impact will be much more bearable!

By the way, as I dont know your full story, are you in R?


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Hopefully, one day you will replace the dates with more positive memories. A lot of us totally understand the place you're in. St. Patrick's Day was the week after my own Dday. It also happens to be the day that she met the xOM for the first time and it was always like their little anniversary crap in a sense.

We're working on reconciliation and this was the first one after last year's Dday. Last year I said I hated the holiday and hated everything it stood for and that we would NEVER celebrate the holiday ever again.

Until about January this year when I decided that I couldn't let the day itself ruin me. So ~ I took it back. We made plans to go out and meet up with a bunch of our new friends and just have fun. Hanging with our new friends someplace totally different - a town about 40 miles from home - made a huge difference. We had a blast.

Next year will be better and the year after that.


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

We know exactly how you feel. FWH and I were at 7 mos after Dday on our anniversary. I had only just FINALLY received an apology and full disclosure about a week before. We spent the night on our sailboat and a quiet rainy day in the cabin on our anniversary, and neither of us even mentioned the date, but had a relatively awesome day. So far, I don't consider that date my wedding anniversary anymore, because those vows have been broken and scattered to hell and back. But...we have decided in a few weeks when we sail to the Keys that we will get remarried.
I don't know that I will ever want to celebrate the anniversary of my "legal" marriage again. Only time will tell.


----------



## TimesOfChange (Mar 20, 2013)

AngryandUsed said:


> DDay and the memories of it will slowly fade away, only to resurface if you get pointing triggers. With time, the impact will be much more bearable!
> 
> By the way, as I dont know your full story, are you in R?


That has been the original thread http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/69821-day-my-world-ended.html and no we are not in R. Kept beging her for 7 months to try, what a fool i was. 
For 2 months now i have snapped out of the fog and if she would ask me now to R i would reject it!
Hasn't been worth to save my marriage from the start, as far as i see it now.
And i want to say that this site has helped me a lot and i want to thank all the people here for making this site a special and enlightening place.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

I am very glad you are moving on with your life. Best of luck to you!


----------

